# Composer Court



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Just for fun. If there was a modern day court case and each composer had a role which role do you think they would play? Situation: Composer A is accusing composer B of embezzling money from him or her.

Plaintiff:

Accused:

Judge:

Prosecutor:

Barrister (optional):

Defending Attorney:

Bailiff:

Public:

Witnesses:

Reporter (covering the case):

Jury:

[you may add any other roles if you feel necessary]


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is my situation:

Plaintiff: W.A. Mozart

Accused: L. Beethoven

Judge: J.S. Bach

Prosecutor: P. Tchaikovsky

Barrister (optional):

Defending Attorney: R. Wagner

Bailiff: J. Brahms

Public: Assorted composers not used

Witnesses: F. Liszt, F. Chopin, R. Schumann

Reporter (covering the case): A. Vivaldi

Jury: F. Schubert, C. Debussy, F.J. Haydn, S. Rachmaninoff, G. Mahler, N. Rimsky-Korsakov, A. Dvorak, C. Saint-Saens, J. Sibelius, I. Stravinsky, S. Prokofiev


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Here is my situation:
> ...
> Barrister (optional):


this must be Cage


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Plaintiff: Salieri

Accused: W. Mozart

Judge: J. S. Bach

Prosecutor: Wagner

Barrister (optional):

Defending Attorney: Schubert

Bailiff: Beethoven

Public: Various unmentioned composers.

Witnesses: Haydn, Liszt, C. Schumann

Reporter (covering the case): R. Schumann

Jury: Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Dvorak, Prokofiev, Chopin, Handel, Medtner, Rachmaninoff, T. Tallis, John Taverner, Hildegard von Bingen, Sibelius.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Plaintiff: Friedrich Wieck

Accused: Robert Schumann

Judge: Johannes Brahms

Witness (and victim): Clara Wieck

Prosecutor: Charles-Valentin Alkan

Defending Attorney: Franz Liszt

Bailiff: Giacochama Rossini

Reporter (covering the case): Hans Rott

Jury: Hildegard von Bingen, Fanny Mendelssohn, Constanze Mozart (+ 9 others)

Sentence: Statutory Rape


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Liszt should be the Court Stenographer.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Plaintiff: Beethoven

Accused: Mozart

Judge: Bach

Prosecutor: Wagner

Barrister (optional): Haydn

Defending Attorney: Brahms

Bailiff: Schubert

Public: Tchaikovsky

Witnesses: Handel

Reporter (covering the case): Stravinsky

Jury: Schumann


----------

